# leak?



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

Uh ya....i posted before about why ebay altezza tail lights are cheaper than ones on the website.....and someone said that its probably because the ones on ebay leak......is it what i think it means? like leak in water?


----------



## RockstaR (Nov 22, 2004)

Zero Dreamer said:


> Uh ya....i posted before about why ebay altezza tail lights are cheaper than ones on the website.....and someone said that its probably because the ones on ebay leak......is it what i think it means? like leak in water?


really depends on the car you have
most B14 200sx/sentras leak around the rubber part arount the light itsself some how water manages to get in there, ive never had any problem w/ water on stock lights but i would suggest caulking or sealing them in some way or another


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i posted it in another thread but ill copy paste it here:

i had those ebay altezzas and after about a year and a half i went back to stock ones. The aftermarket ones leak like crazy, and no matter what i did to seal them they still leaked


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

so does anyone have any suggestion on where i can get good replacement tail lights for the B15?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have my altezzas (eBay) for almost 2 years and no leak.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> I have my altezzas (eBay) for almost 2 years and no leak.


With ebay products, its either a hit or miss.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i guess so, i was always wondering how come the altezzas from a store near me cost $280 and i got mine off of ebay for under $100 LOL


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> I have my altezzas (eBay) for almost 2 years and no leak.


what brand did u buy on ebay? and any chance u still know the seller?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i know of someone who can get you se-l tails for 135+ shipping


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Zero Dreamer said:


> what brand did u buy on ebay? and any chance u still know the seller?


This is the seller http://www.4caroption.com


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> This is the seller http://www.4caroption.com



hahaha uh.....ya.....just checking....u mean the brand TYC right? lol :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that not TYC brand.. they just carry TYC brand.. TYC doenst make any tails for the 95-99 Sentras or 200sx


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

hahaha man....the things u do to repair ur car after an accident.....lol just thinking in my head to find some good tail lights....doesn't even have to be altezza......just wanna get some cheap and reliable instead of going to dealer or body shop and end up paying higher prices and for [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

umm.....my car isn't a 95-99 sentra......its a 04....


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

ack....nm i get what u were talking about now lol


----------

